# Cat Fishing Tournaments @ Lake Logan



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I am going to be having some Catfish Tourney's at Lake Logan the rest of the year. August 20 is the next one, Its $10 per person, & $5 for the Big Flathead Pot, It must be over 10lbs to count. The Flathead pot will roll over each tourney until the last one. Ill Post more dates as soon as I talk to a few more people. We Meet at the Beach Boat ramp at the North end of Lake Logan at 7pm, Fishng starts at 8pm until 6am. You can bring in 3 fish to the Scales, All fish including the Big fish will count, All fish must be alive. All weight counted will be in 1 pound increments & will be weighed with one person to verify the weight I have on the Scales. Most weight takes it all & Big Cat Pot goes to one with a Flathead over 10lbs. Contact me by PM, E-Mail or you can request my Phone #.
Hope to see you there  
Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in on some of these. Just cant figure how I can get my 14 ft tracker to that certain area w/out the weeds killing it!!!! Ed, PM me man!!!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Bryan,
Here are the Dates I have so Far, I would really like to get the word out on this. If you know anyone in Logan or around the area Please let them know about these Date's & My Plans to hold them.
Tournament Dates *2006*-------All Saturday Night's--8pm-6am​
April 1st,-15th & 29th 

May 6th,& 20th, 

June 3rd & 17th

July 1st-15th-29th

August 5th & 19th​
Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, Post them @ John's. Also if you have some sort of flyer, I will post them @ the gas station & the grocery store in Laurelville. Maybe even post them at Ohio Valley Trading & also Walmart in the sporting good section. Just dont tell John that or he may shoot you!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Im already allowed to post them at Johns, but I have no place for a Sign-up ? So It will be held from 630pm-8pm the nite of the tourney across from the Beach Parking Lot. We will have the weigh in at the Beach Boat Ramp, Close to the water, so we dont lose any fish. 
Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, why no tournys in the fall, sept and oct are great cattin monthes!


----------

